# Simatic S7-300



## pioneer01 (26 Februar 2013)

Hallo!

Ich benötige für meine private Heizung eine SPS und hätte da an eine Simatic S7 gedacht.
Leider weiß ich nicht genau wie bzw. ob die unterschiedlichen (alten) CPUs mit allen Baugruppen kompatibel sind.
Ich würde gerne folgende CPU erwerben:
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...0-cpu-312-ifm-10de-6do-54996969?adId=54996969
und wüsste gerne ob die Analogeingangskarte 6ES7331-7PF01-0AB0 dazu kompatibel ist.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
lg
Martin


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2013)

Hast du Step7 ? Dann bau dir das in der Hardwarekonfig zusammen. Wenn es da klappt (wovon ich ausgehe) dann ist es kompatibel


----------



## pioneer01 (26 Februar 2013)

Herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort, habe ich auch schon gemacht und es funktioniert.
Mich würde nur noch interessieren ob man sagen kann, dass allgemein alle 300er Komponenten zusammenpassen. Oder gibt es schon Kombinationen die nicht kombinierbar sind?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2013)

Gute Frage. Drauf verlassen das es immer klappt würde ich mich nicht. Grade bei CPs könnte es Probleme geben. Bei der 400er gibt es die auf jeden Fall.


----------



## pioneer01 (26 Februar 2013)

OK alles klar. Aber wenn Step7 eine "Kompatibilitätskontrolle" eingebaut hat ist eh alles OK.
Mich wundert nur, dass, ich glaube man nennt sie Kompakt-CPUs, die ich im Link angegeben habe eine I/O Baugruppe dabei hat. Wenn ich nämlich genau diese CPU mit der gleichen Nummer (6ES7 312-5AC01-0AB0) in Step7 hinzufüge, erscheint mir automatisch keine I/O Baugruppe.
Mache ich etwas falsch oder muss ich die I/O Baugruppe in Step7 noch manuell hinzufügen? Wenn ja welche Nummer hat sie?

Danke
Martin


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2013)

Stell mal ein Bild deiner Hardwarekonfig hier rein.


----------



## pioneer01 (26 Februar 2013)

Ich habe die Baugruppen nach den Produktnummern ausgewählt.


----------



## pioneer01 (26 Februar 2013)

Meine Güte jetzt sehe ich es!
Die Ein- und Ausgabeadressen sind ja eh angegeben.
Sorry und Danke


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2013)

pioneer01 schrieb:


> Meine Güte jetzt sehe ich es!
> Die Ein- und Ausgabeadressen sind ja eh angegeben.
> Sorry und Danke



 Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe


----------



## pioneer01 (26 Februar 2013)

Ja  danke auf jeden Fall.
Habe nur darauf geschaut, dass eine weitere Baugruppe dazu kommt :roll:

Danke und schönen Abend!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Februar 2013)

Hallo Martin,

es gibt bei Siemens sogar noch ein Handbuch zu dem Schmuckstück:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/8860591


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## pioneer01 (26 Februar 2013)

Ich möchte jetzt nicht etwas billiges kaufen bei dem ich mir später auf den Kopf greife.
Mein Gedanke ist der, dass ich "nur" eine Heizung zu steuern habe und ich damit leicht das Auslangen finde.
Wird die CPU einmal kaputt kann ich mir ja eh wieder eine neue zulegen, oder gibt es in Hinsicht auf lange Einsatzdauer einen Grund diese alte CPU nicht zu kaufen?

lg
Martin


----------



## RGerlach (27 Februar 2013)

Die Nachfolge-CPU ist bereits nicht mehr bei Siemens lieferbar.

Ohne mir die genauen technischen Daten angesehen zu haben, ist mir im Vergleich zu der derzeit lieferbaren Kompakt-CPU 312C der unterschiedliche Frontstecker aufgefallen.

Im Ersatzfall kann es also dazu kommen, dass die CPU "zusammengebaut" werden muss. Das hängt davon ab, welche Funktionen und E/As benötigt werden.

Bei Ersatzteilen oder ausgelaufenen Komponenten regelt Siemens den Wechsel zu neuen Artikeln über den Preis. Wie alternaive Anbieter (Shops) verkaufen ist schwer abzusehen.

Derzeit sind aber z.B. ohne weiteres sogar noch S5-Bauteile am Markt verfügbar.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Februar 2013)

Grundsätzlich ist diese CPU in Ordnung. Ich kenne jetzt so adhoc auch keinen Fall wo eine CPU den Geist aufgegeben hat aber es ist nun mal ein elektronisches Bauteil.... Und sei dir sicher....wenn sie kaputtgeht dann am 24.12. um 17 Uhr wenn es draußen -20 Grad hat


----------



## pioneer01 (27 Februar 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten.
@Ralph
Da ich die sowieso einen CP 343-1 NET Kommunikationsprozessor verwenden möchte, glaube ich, dass ich nicht viele Probleme hätte.
Ich brauche nichts von der CPU was nicht auch eine x-beliebige andere S7-300 auch kann. Sollte sie wirklich am 24.12. um 17.00 Uhr kaputt werden stehe ich sowieso blöd da ob neu oder alt. Ansonsten besorge ich mir einfach eine neue und die Sache ist gegessen.
Die Sache ist die, dass ich für meine Heizungsanlage nicht über das Ziel hinausschießen und eine überdimensionierte S7 Station kaufen möchte. Andererseits soll es durch sparen am falschen Platz aber auch keine Probleme machen. Ich habe in der HTL immer nur SPS programmiert und daher nicht so die Erfahrung wie es im praktischen Betrieb mit den SPSn ausschaut. Ich will jetzt hier nicht unverschämt sein und mir das Vergleichen ersparen, eigentlich habe ich da eh schon sehr viel Zeit hineingesteckt. Aber gibt es einen "Geheimtipp" für eine mittelgroße Heizungsanlage? Logo und S7-200 scheiden bereits aus, es müsste also schon eine 300er sein.

lg
Martin


----------



## vollmi (27 Februar 2013)

Wenn du auf Tia umsteigen könntest wäre eine 1200er sicher ideal für sowas. Billig und mit allem ausgerüstet was man so braucht.

Für den Ausfall im Extremfall würde ich einfach einen Notbetrieb mit Handschaltern vorsehen.

mfG René


----------



## ducati (4 März 2013)

pioneer01 schrieb:


> Aber gibt es einen "Geheimtipp" für eine mittelgroße Heizungsanlage?



Warum überhaupt eine SPS? Es gibt genügend spezielle Heizungssteuerungen am Markt, die den Vorteil haben, dass Du nichts mehr programmieren musst... Kommt halt immer auf die gewünschte Funktion an...
Gruß.


----------



## pioneer01 (5 März 2013)

Ich möchte mich bei euch allen für eure Meinungen und Tipps bedanken.
Ich habe mir jetzt alle Möglichkeiten angeschaut.
Die Heizungssteuerung UVR1611 habe ich mir im Detail angeschaut und sogar in der Praxis getestet. Sie scheidet deshalb aus, da sie meiner Meinung nach sehr veraltet ist (zur PC Programmierung wird eine 16 Bit! Software benötigt, die sich auf einem 64 Bit Rechner gar nicht installieren lässt). Und auch die ganze andere Steuerung wirkt schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen.
Für den Teil den ich nun gerne einmal von der derzeitigen Steuerung (Windhager) übernehmen würde, würde eine Logo auch ausreichen. Für die ganze Anlage hätte sie allerdings zu wenige Ein- bzw. Ausgänge.
Daher habe ich mich jetzt einmal für die S7-1200 entschieden. Ab der 1214 kann ich mehr als 2 Baugruppen hinzufügen, was mich allerdings sehr verwundert ist eine Angabe der ich nicht ganz folgen kann.
Auf der Seite von RS (http://at.rs-online.com/web/p/sps-zentralbaugruppen/7685633/) ist angegeben:
Eingänge/Ausgänge max.    2 (Analog I/O), 24 (Digital I/O)

Heißt das, dass ich trotz weitere Baugruppen nur 2 analoge und 24 digitatle I/Os habe? Oder ist das einfach falsch, weil von Siemens habe ich keine Angabe dazu gefunden.

Danke
mfg
Martin


----------

